# Beats Audio EQ Help



## Origin Saint

Hi all,
I recently bought a new HP ENVY DV6-7214nr.  I'm loving it and will post a review on it when I've had it for about 2 1/2 to 3 months.  Anyway, it has Beats Audio, as all new HP models do, and I was messing with some of the EQ settings trying to find what worked best for me.  I was hoping some people could help me out here.  I'm looking for a EQ setting geared mostly towards listening through the laptop speakers only, but won't sound terrible on a pair of earbuds.  For the type of music I'll be using them to listen to here's a list of some of my favorite bands to play and some various genres I like the most:

*Artists:*
Linkin Park
Papa Roach
Eminem
Skrillex
Avenged Sevenfold
Sick Puppies
Soundgarden
Audioslave
Metallica
Disturbed
Enrique Iglesias

*Genres:*
Metal
Rock/Hard Rock
Pop
Hip-Hop/Rap
Dubstep
Nu Metal
R&B

So thats some of the stuff I'd be running through the proposed settings, so you now have a feel for what kind of music the EQ should be geared towards.  I will say, I know I have a humongous varied taste in music (I like just about everything and Country is my least favorite).  But I was just wanting some input on how I could make my EQ work better with my type of music on these speakers.  I'm currently getting a slight static-ey sound when heavier music plays, like "Burn It Down" from Five Finger Death Punch and "Waiting For The End To Come" from Linkin Park.  I would like some help on how to fix that as well.

Right now, here's my set-up:

*Bass:* 80
*Treble:* 70
*Center:* 50
*Space:* 0
*Focus:* 50
*65Hz:* 0
*125Hz:* -5
*250Hz:* 10
*500Hz:* 0
*1Khz:* 0
*3Khz:* 10
*6Khz:* 10
*9Khz:* 0
*12Khz:* 10

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks for reading.


----------



## User0one

With Laptop Speakers, I would just set everything at Base Default settings.


----------

